

WCGridView, simple grid view and controller setup for iOS - wess
https://github.com/wess/WCGridView

======
objclxt
It looks quite nice: couple of non-code related suggestions - definitely
submit it to cocoacontrols.com where there's a nice growing library of these
sort of code snippets, but also maybe think about putting a screen-shot into
the readme?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Yes to both please. It frustrates me when people don't put screenshots in
their github repos. I tend to skip over them for inclusion in cocoa controls.

------
igul222
See also AQGridView, which is similar in nature but more mature.

~~~
blueprint
Here's another alternative, KKGridView – has support for some pretty cool
stuff like sections with headers.

<http://cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/kkgridview>

Actually, here's a list of them

[http://cocoacontrols.com/search?utf8=✓&q=grid](http://cocoacontrols.com/search?utf8=✓&q=grid)

